# 4 way tool holder



## Millwright1009 (Sep 14, 2022)

With qctp being so expensive I had a short piece of  5” stock. Decided to make a general 4 way post. The lantern style with This is missing the bottom washer. It’s a pain to use, plus  it’s not very rigid. Great way to get some practice anyways. I’ll post the finished product.

When I’m done it should be around 3.25” square. This is a 12” lathe with 1.5 “ to centre, I have .625 left on the bottom with ability to hold a 7/8 tool. Which is one of the bigger homemade ones I have. 

I’m justifying this project, I had the stock there, plus the experience for me with this machine wouldn’t hurt.

The biggest problem I have is parting. I have tried a few different approaches. Best I’ve found is a rounded tip, and cutting atleast 2x wider. Diving in about a 16th before it chatters then doing the same next to the first cut. Chips are rolling away, and look good. But it will eventually chatter.


----------



## Millwright1009 (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## phaxtris (Sep 14, 2022)

Thats a long ways to stick out that skinny parting blade, I imagine that's part of your chatter problem

If you haven't already parted it off entirely have you thought about parting only a half inch or so and hacking the rest off with a band saw and then just facing off the mess


----------



## Millwright1009 (Sep 14, 2022)

I didn’t have it out this far the whole time. Even out 1/4” is giving almost the same results. Checking centre height after each adjustment. Slightly over centre seems to be best. I drilled 1” or so out, parted most of the way and cut the rest off with a chop saw. Im in need of a band saw lol.


----------



## Millwright1009 (Sep 14, 2022)

phaxtris said:


> Thats a long ways to stick out that skinny parting blade, I imagine that's part of your chatter problem
> 
> If you haven't already parted it off entirely have you thought about parting only a half inch or so and hacking the rest off with a band saw and then just facing off the mess


lol, spoiled when working. All the tools needed are there, when I’m home I have nothing to work with it seems like.


----------



## phaxtris (Sep 15, 2022)

Ha wow that's a long ways to cut with a chop saw, fighting the blade glazing up the whole time I can imagine, but you made it ! 

I'm not a parting expert, I don't really like doing it, probabaly because I'm somewhat impatient and parting feels like it takes forever l. That being said I never had much luck parting with a lantern tool post, it would not always but quite often chatter as well, if everything is locked down that could also be part of the problem


----------



## Millwright1009 (Sep 15, 2022)

Do you mean like using a carriage stop?


----------



## phaxtris (Sep 15, 2022)

Millwright1009 said:


> Do you mean like using a carriage stop?



You should be able to lock the carriage down, there should be a bolt (probabaly a square headed bolt on for you) that will tighten a clamp onto the bottom of the ways locking the carriage on place, and if you can tighten up the compound or at least put it at a 90 to the cross slide and just use the cross slide that should reduce the amount of deflection in you setup as best as you can and that's all you can do with a lantern post


----------



## Millwright1009 (Sep 15, 2022)

phaxtris said:


> You should be able to lock the carriage down, there should be a bolt (probabaly a square headed bolt on for you) that will tighten a clamp onto the bottom of the ways locking the carriage on place, and if you can tighten up the compound or at least put it at a 90 to the cross slide and just use the cross slide that should reduce the amount of deflection in you setup as best as you can and that's all you can do with a lantern post


The compound is at 90°, this is an old Harrison lathe, the carriage lock is apparently an extra, which isn’t on it. Something else I’ve been meaning to do. In saying that I have a dial installed on the back of the carriage to measure movement. I’m sure the lock would help tho that’s for sure


----------



## phaxtris (Sep 15, 2022)

If you can figure out some way to lock the carriage it will definitely make a difference


----------



## whydontu (Sep 15, 2022)

can you engage the half nut but disengage the saddle feed? So the saddle is connected to the lead screw but the screw isn’t turning?


----------



## Millwright1009 (Sep 15, 2022)

whydontu said:


> can you engage the half nut but disengage the saddle feed? So the saddle is connected to the lead screw but the screw isn’t turning?


I tried that last time I was parting  and it didn’t stop the chatter. Never thought about it last night tho


----------



## phaxtris (Sep 15, 2022)

Millwright1009 said:


> I tried that last time I was parting  and it didn’t stop the chatter. Never thought about it last night tho



I believe that's because locking the half nut will help with side to side, but the carriage can still *rock* perpendicular to the ways....rock is kind of a dramatic term, but you get the meaning


----------



## Millwright1009 (Sep 15, 2022)

phaxtris said:


> I believe that's because locking the half nut will help with side to side, but the carriage can still *rock* perpendicular to the ways....rock is kind of a dramatic term, but you get the meaning


Yes I see what you mean. After this is done I’m going to fab up the rest of the taper attachment. It has the right lead screw and the rotating block on the back. All is missing is the parallel on the back to lock the taper and the bracket that holds it. Somebody must have taken it off and never stayed with the lathe


----------



## phaxtris (Sep 15, 2022)

Millwright1009 said:


> Yes I see what you mean. After this is done I’m going to fab up the rest of the taper attachment. It has the right lead screw and the rotating block on the back. All is missing is the parallel on the back to lock the taper and the bracket that holds it. Somebody must have taken it off and never stayed with the lathe



Crazy that it had a taper attachment but not a caridge lock, but sweet either way, easier to make a caridge lock than find a lead screw/block


----------



## Millwright1009 (Sep 15, 2022)

phaxtris said:


> Crazy that it had a taper attachment but not a caridge lock, but sweet either way, easier to make a caridge lock than find a lead screw/block


Cross slide and carriage stops are separate from what I can tell in the old diagrams.
As for the taper attachment I only have half of it. But the hard part to make I already have which would be the proper cross slide assembly.


----------



## phaxtris (Sep 15, 2022)

What I meant was that the original owner sprang for the taper attachment but not the strangely optional but definitely cheaper carriage lock, that's like ordering a car with power windows but manual locks


----------



## Millwright1009 (Sep 15, 2022)

I wouldn’t doubt this was decked out with all the options. It came from an Ontario school I believe. But I bought it out of a guys basement. Not sure how long he had it. Somebody must have took part of the taper attachment or when it was sold it was taken off and was never kept with the lathe. Same with change gears. I’m sure it came with more for doing metric threads but the guy never had any. They’re a 14 pitch gear so they’re hard to find.


----------



## Dabbler (Sep 16, 2022)

You can buy 14 pitch gears online, but surprisingly made-to-order gears seem to be cheaper somehow.  About 8 years ago we went down this road with a friend, and got his gears reasonably.  I'm sure there are more options now.

on the parting I didn't see what your spindle speed was, forgive me if I skipped over it somehow.  one half of the equation is making everything more rigid.  the other half is reduce pressure by lowering RPM and using the sharpest possible cutter.  

One trick that made parting FAR easier was to move the blade slightly below the centre line.  On my 12" lathe for 1" cutoffs, was .002 - .003 below centre.


----------



## Millwright1009 (Sep 16, 2022)

Dabbler said:


> You can buy 14 pitch gears online, but surprisingly made-to-order gears seem to be cheaper somehow.  About 8 years ago we went down this road with a friend, and got his gears reasonably.  I'm sure there are more options now.
> 
> on the parting I didn't see what your spindle speed was, forgive me if I skipped over it somehow.  one half of the equation is making everything more rigid.  the other half is reduce pressure by lowering RPM and using the sharpest possible cutter.
> 
> One trick that made parting FAR easier was to move the blade slightly below the centre line.  On my 12" lathe for 1" cutoffs, was .002 - .003 below centre.


100 rpm was my speed according to the chart at the top. But the actual rpm isn’t known. I can’t tell the motor rpm because there is no badge. But one speed up at 150 seemed fast and I think 64 was the next down which seemed to slow.


----------



## Millwright1009 (Sep 16, 2022)

Dabbler said:


> You can buy 14 pitch gears online, but surprisingly made-to-order gears seem to be cheaper somehow.  About 8 years ago we went down this road with a friend, and got his gears reasonably.  I'm sure there are more options now.
> 
> on the parting I didn't see what your spindle speed was, forgive me if I skipped over it somehow.  one half of the equation is making everything more rigid.  the other half is reduce pressure by lowering RPM and using the sharpest possible cutter.
> 
> One trick that made parting FAR easier was to move the blade slightly below the centre line.  On my 12" lathe for 1" cutoffs, was .002 - .003 below centre.


As for the gearing. I priced a gear the other day and the site wanted 600 bucks for 63 tooth gear  I should’ve tried another site I guess


----------



## Dabbler (Sep 16, 2022)

give 64 a try.  it cannot hurt.  I've parted as slow as 30 in one case - 4" steel round on a flimsy lathe.


----------



## Dabbler (Sep 16, 2022)

Millwright1009 said:


> As for the gearing. I priced a gear the other day and the site wanted 600 bucks for 63 tooth gear I should’ve tried another site I guess


yeah.  Ive looked recently, and can PM you a few links (tomorrow)


----------



## Susquatch (Sep 16, 2022)

Parting in reverse with an upside blade will work on any small lathe as long as it is NOT a screw on chuck. Unfortunately, since you have a lantern style tool post, I'd guess it has a screw on Chuck.


----------



## Millwright1009 (Sep 16, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> Parting in reverse with an upside blade will work on any small lathe as long as it is NOT a screw on chuck. Unfortunately, since you have a lantern style tool post, I'd guess it has a screw on Chuck.


Yes I’ve read that sometimes that works better but I can’t just yet. The lathe has a  L00, taper nose with key, reverse thread lock. The original 3 ph motor had reverse. This one doesn’t. I have a reverse switch bought but the badge is missing so I’m not sure what each wire is for.

I can’t see a reason why I wouldn’t be able to go in reverse. Put a locking tab on the nut if I was worried I guess


----------



## Millwright1009 (Sep 16, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> Parting in reverse with an upside blade will work on any small lathe as long as it is NOT a screw on chuck. Unfortunately, since you have a lantern style tool post, I'd guess it has a screw on Chuck.


Just looked it up, Original came with two speed motor with reverse.


----------



## phaxtris (Sep 16, 2022)

L00 chuck isn't comming off in reverse, no worries there

Two speed motor? How does that work? Is it like a 2 pole and a 4 pole motor in the same motor, and you just connect different windings ?


----------



## Millwright1009 (Sep 16, 2022)

phaxtris said:


> L00 chuck isn't comming off in reverse, no worries there
> 
> Two speed motor? How does that work? Is it like a 2 pole and a 4 pole motor in the same motor, and you just connect different windings ?


I’m not sure but there’s most of the original equipment is missing. Including the coolant pump. It was all 575 3 phase. From google I’ve seen it had a panel with two buttons. Mind you this is from what I can tell 1966 lol.


----------



## Millwright1009 (Sep 16, 2022)

phaxtris said:


> L00 chuck isn't comming off in reverse, no worries there
> 
> Two speed motor? How does that work? Is it like a 2 pole and a 4 pole motor in the same motor, and you just connect different windings ?


I’m not sure but there’s most of the original equipment is missing. Including the coolant pump. It was all 575 3 phase. From google I’ve seen it had a panel with two buttons. Mind you this is from what I can tell 1966 lol.


----------



## Millwright1009 (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## Millwright1009 (Sep 16, 2022)

Sorry, 550volts


----------



## Susquatch (Sep 16, 2022)

Millwright1009 said:


> I have a reverse switch bought but the badge is missing so I’m not sure what each wire is for.



For almost all 3phase motors, reverse is obtained by swapping any two of the three phase wires.  Its easy peasy. Lots of switches out there to do it. Just make sure to get one rated for your full motor current and the line voltage. I like to at least double that. It's not required but it gets you a better switch. Take a few photos of the switch and we will help you out.


----------



## Millwright1009 (Sep 16, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> For almost all 3phase motors, reverse is obtained by swapping any two of the three phase wires.  Its easy peasy. Lots of switches out there to do it. Just make sure to get one rated for your full motor current and the line voltage. I like to at least double that. It's not required but it gets you a better switch.


Yes I am aware, but there is now a single phase motor. I’m assuming it is anyways. It starts and runs fine on 220 anyways lol. Like I said, the badge on the motor is missing. I’m not sure the rpm or horsepower.


----------



## Susquatch (Sep 16, 2022)

Millwright1009 said:


> Yes I am aware, but there is now a single phase motor. I’m assuming it is anyways. It starts and runs fine on 220 anyways lol. Like I said, the badge on the motor is missing. I’m not sure the rpm or horsepower.



I see. Well that's a problem then....... I hate that figure the motor wiring out crap.


----------



## Millwright1009 (Sep 16, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> I see. Well that's a problem then....... I hate that figure the motor wiring out crap.


Yes, had an electrician up to have a quick look and he wouldn’t touch it lol


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 16, 2022)

Millwright1009 said:


> Yes I am aware, but there is now a single phase motor. I’m assuming it is anyways. It starts and runs fine on 220 anyways lol. Like I said, the badge on the motor is missing. I’m not sure the rpm or horsepower.



Look on the back of the motor wiring junction box cover.  Some times the wiring info is there rather than the motor badge.


----------



## phaxtris (Sep 16, 2022)

Look for a little plate that unscrews from the motor body, usually the wiring diagram is on the inside of that plate...if it's not on the main info badge


----------



## Millwright1009 (Sep 16, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> Look on the back of the motor wiring junction box cover.  Some times the wiring info is there rather than the motor badge.


The cover is missing as well haha, no I’m not making this up. lol, I’ve looked the motor over. There’s 0 information on it.


----------



## Millwright1009 (Sep 16, 2022)

Here you go. Yes I’ve thought about and probably could have a pretty good guess on how to do it, but I have to be prepared to burn out the motor and have to buy a new one if that happened


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 16, 2022)

Millwright1009 said:


> Here you go. Yes I’ve thought about and probably could have a pretty good guess on how to do it, but I have to be prepared to burn out the motor and have to buy a new one if that happened



I'm seeing 4 wires coming out of the motor with two joined together.  Is that correct?  Are they color coded at all?


----------



## Millwright1009 (Sep 16, 2022)

5 wires al together. 3 are joined together. Two other wires are ran to the junction box which has a on off switch @ 220v


----------



## phaxtris (Sep 16, 2022)

some of those are for the start winding and some for the main winding, and if its a dual voltage motor it may have wires relating to that

finding out which is which can be done with a multimeter, there are you tube videos that can help

reversing it is just a matter of figuring out which wires are your start winding and reversing them


----------



## Millwright1009 (Sep 16, 2022)

phaxtris said:


> some of those are for the start winding and some for the main winding, and if its a dual voltage motor it may have wires relating to that
> 
> finding out which is which can be done with a multimeter, there are you tube videos that can help
> 
> reversing it is just a matter of figuring out which wires are your start winding and reversing them


Yes, the electrician told me it can be figured out, but wouldn’t worth his time. I’m going to do it eventually. Another project lol. But like he said if I get it wrong it may ruin the motor. So I have to be prepared to have to buy another new motor.


----------



## phaxtris (Sep 16, 2022)

Millwright1009 said:


> Yes, the electrician told me it can be figured out, but wouldn’t worth his time. I’m going to do it eventually. Another project lol. But like he said if I get it wrong it may ruin the motor. So I have to be prepared to have to buy another new motor.



if you ruin the motor its the perfect opportunity to buy a cheap used 3phase motor and a vfd.....3hp 3 phase motors pop up on marketplace (around here at least) pretty often for around 100$....sometimes you can even find a brand new one on there for in that range


----------



## Millwright1009 (Sep 16, 2022)

phaxtris said:


> if you ruin the motor its the perfect opportunity to buy a cheap used 3phase motor and a vfd.....3hp 3 phase motors pop up on marketplace (around here at least) pretty often for around 100$....sometimes you can even find a brand new one on there for in that range


I’ve been honestly checking from time to time. Here in NL people want a fortune for everything. It’s honestly brutal. For example, I looked at a 1990s  model of a 12” king lathe, the thing was butchered. Carriage feed didn’t work, but he was using the lead screw, saying there’s nothing wrong with it. Like a rust bucket. He was firm on his $1500 price. It sold the next day. I couldn’t believe it. 
I seen a few 3phase motors already, but nothing less then 5-600 bucks. They looked really old as well. I priced a vfd, I think it was around 300 bucks. But can’t remember now exactly. But yes I agree that would be the best way to go


----------



## phaxtris (Sep 16, 2022)

Millwright1009 said:


> I’ve been honestly checking from time to time. Here in NL people want a fortune for everything. It’s honestly brutal. For example, I looked at a 1990s  model of a 12” king lathe, the thing was butchered. Carriage feed didn’t work, but he was using the lead screw, saying there’s nothing wrong with it. Like a rust bucket. He was firm on his $1500 price. It sold the next day. I couldn’t believe it.
> I seen a few 3phase motors already, but nothing less then 5-600 bucks. They looked really old as well. I priced a vfd, I think it was around 300 bucks. But can’t remember now exactly. But yes I agree that would be the best way to go



honestly that lathe as you describe would probably sell for that same amount or even more here in alberta....withen hours no doubt

motors are cheap tho, seem to be a lot of take off 3 phase 3-5hp motors for sale, probably a common size for pumps or something, its to bad guys want so much for old used one out there, that almost sounds like a new price


----------



## Millwright1009 (Sep 16, 2022)

phaxtris said:


> honestly that lathe as you describe would probably sell for that same amount or even more here in alberta....withen hours no doubt
> 
> motors are cheap tho, seem to be a lot of take off 3 phase 3-5hp motors for sale, probably a common size for pumps or something, its to bad guys want so much for old used one out there, that almost sounds like a new price


Didn’t think that, from what prices I’ve seen in Ontario auctions for decent lathes are going for 1500-2000 with the works, all attachments, and good shape. Few 13” south bends around here with minimum attachments we’re going for 2500 last year.


----------



## phaxtris (Sep 16, 2022)

Millwright1009 said:


> Didn’t think that, from what prices I’ve seen in Ontario auctions for decent lathes are going for 1500-2000 with the works, all attachments, and good shape. Few 13” south bends around here with minimum attachments we’re going for 2500 last year.



yea, all of us here in alberta are also jealous of the Ontario prices, if its 1500-2k in ontario its 3-5k here in alberta, i guesse thats the advantage of ontario being such a large market (compared to the west or east) and old (compared to the west)


----------



## Susquatch (Sep 16, 2022)

I think you should be able to figure the motor out without frying it. 

A 13 inch lathe is a big lathe. Even 12 is big. It's hard for me to picture a 13 inch lathe in good shape with all the main accessories selling for under 4k even here in Ontario. When you see a lathe that size selling for 1500 to 2k here, I'd bet it's worn out. If not, it's definitely a YOU SUCK Find! Ya, you suck finds happen but they are very rare.


----------



## Millwright1009 (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## Degen (Sep 16, 2022)

A new 12x36 is just over 6k now, a used in decent condition should be somewhere between 2.5k to about 4.5k depend on how good it looks.  Consider that the same lathe in prior to 2020 was under 4k (closer to 3.5k )new, how do I know I considered it at that time and kick myself because I paid just under 6k earlier this year.

That said for my first lathe many years ago I made a 4 way tool holder using only the lathe and a drill press.  This holder is still in use today by the guy that bought the lathe earlier the year.  All the work was done with the 4 jaw chuck.


----------



## Millwright1009 (Sep 20, 2022)

Next to drill the holes. Still departing on 3 or 4 set screws. Might do 3 on side and 4 on the other. Something this small 3 is probably plenty. 
I’m going to use the 4 jaw off centre to do this as my drill press may not drill as straight as I would like.


----------



## Six O Two (Sep 21, 2022)

If it were me, I'd go 4 holes per side(ie: 12 holes total). That way, if you've got 4 tools on it there's 3 screws holding each tool. Think about the length of tool/HSS blank you'll be holding, with stick out, and try to maximize the number of screws holding the tool in the tool holder.


----------



## jcdammeyer (Sep 21, 2022)

Millwright1009 said:


> I’ve been honestly checking from time to time. Here in NL people want a fortune for everything. It’s honestly brutal. For example, I looked at a 1990s  model of a 12” king lathe, the thing was butchered. Carriage feed didn’t work, but he was using the lead screw, saying there’s nothing wrong with it. Like a rust bucket. He was firm on his $1500 price. It sold the next day. I couldn’t believe it.
> I seen a few 3phase motors already, but nothing less then 5-600 bucks. They looked really old as well. I priced a vfd, I think it was around 300 bucks. But can’t remember now exactly. But yes I agree that would be the best way to go


I couldn't find a decent 2HP 3phase motor that would mount in place and then with the cost of a VFD it ultimately made more sense to buy a 1.8kW AC Servo from Bergerda.  Initially I ran it with 0-10V but now I have it running with step/dir.  Model # 110SM-M0630MAL.  It was cheaper than a new 3phase + VFD and I had to make a new mount anyway.





						110 series AC servo motor【servo motor servo drive automation】-Hangzhou Bergerda Automation Technology Co., Ltd.
					

为你详细介绍110seriesACservomotor的产品分类,包括110seriesACservomotor下的所有产品的用途、型号、范围、图片、新闻及价格。同时我们还为您精选了110seriesACservomotor分类的行业资讯、价格行情、展会信息、图片资料等，在全国地区获得用户好评，欲了解更多详细信息,请点击访问!




					en.bergerda.com
				




The Bergerda sales rep, Donald Chen was really helpful.


----------



## phaxtris (Sep 22, 2022)

@jcdammeyer something like this ? I was looking to go 3 phase on my mill, lots of used 3hp motors for the 100-150$ range, no 2hp, 3hp needing the more expensive VFD, maybe it's close to go servo drive?

How do you like the servo drive ?


----------



## jcdammeyer (Sep 22, 2022)

phaxtris said:


> @jcdammeyer something like this ? I was looking to go 3 phase on my mill, lots of used 3hp motors for the 100-150$ range, no 2hp, 3hp needing the more expensive VFD, maybe it's close to go servo drive?
> 
> How do you like the servo drive ?


I love my Bergerda and I deal directly with the factory.  I know that although they look the same on the outside there is no guarantee that they are the same on the inside.    For example, Donald Chen told me that his motors are more expensive than some that are on AliExpress because his use Japanese Encoders which are more expensive.  So I took the back off one of my servos and looked up the part.  Sure enough, Japanese brand but Assembled in China.

I had some vibration issues and needed to tweak one of the parameters but wasn't sure which.   He replied promptly after consulting his engineers with some changes.   Worked fine after that.

Another time I asked for some specific parameter changes.  Don't remember exactly what.  Shortly after a cell phone generated video showed up in my mail with the engineer showing which parameters needed to be changed.

I've never had that level of support of anything from Amazon or Aliexpress.  I gave away my one Leadshine stepper motor driver (terrible whine) for a song and replaced it with one from Bergerda.  Although they looked similar, inside dramatically different and the Bergerda did not whine.


----------



## phaxtris (Sep 22, 2022)

jcdammeyer said:


> I love my Bergerda and I deal directly with the factory.  I know that although they look the same on the outside there is no guarantee that they are the same on the inside.    For example, Donald Chen told me that his motors are more expensive than some that are on AliExpress because his use Japanese Encoders which are more expensive.  So I took the back off one of my servos and looked up the part.  Sure enough, Japanese brand but Assembled in China.
> 
> I had some vibration issues and needed to tweak one of the parameters but wasn't sure which.   He replied promptly after consulting his engineers with some changes.   Worked fine after that.
> 
> ...



I'm not sold on an Ali stepper, it was just a quick search to get an idea of the price range...I agree definitely not going to get the kind of support you have gotten from bergerda....I had never even thought of the possibility of running a servo drive, but you got me thinking about the possibility, not sure if I will even go that way...something worth exploring

What kinda bucks was the bergerda servo ?


----------



## Dabbler (Sep 22, 2022)

jcdammeyer said:


> I love my Bergerda


You are getting *super* support from Bergerda - they seem to be a great vendor.


----------



## jcdammeyer (Sep 22, 2022)

phaxtris said:


> What kinda bucks was the bergerda servo ?


I think it was in the same range as the Aliexpress discounted one.  Certainly not $500 which is why I went that way and it was much cheaper than 3 phase + VFD.  I included another motor and drive with that order.  Shipping is the killer here.   They like to use FedEx.  But for example to keep the import duty costs lower, they marked the shipping invoice at under $500 although I think both motors and drives were closer to $800.  

What's cool about the step/dir control of the spindle is I can turn it at 1 RPM if I want.  Eventually I want a tool changer and the ability to move the spindle to a specific position.  Might never happen of course but I can dream.


----------



## jcdammeyer (Sep 22, 2022)

Dabbler said:


> You are getting *super* support from Bergerda - they seem to be a great vendor.


Just before COVID, Donald Chen told me if I was on a holiday in the neighborhood he'd give me a factory tour.  I think at that time he was also hoping I'd become a vender or distributor for North America.   Sadly I've learned the hard way that if one wants to sell into the USA one has to have a US operation.  The US has huge protectionism in place to prevent small Canadian companies from shipping cheaply into the US.

I'm not sure Bergerda makes the actual motors.  But they do install their own encoders and connectors on them.  You can even specify how long a cable set you need.


----------



## jcdammeyer (Sep 22, 2022)

Just got a reply from Bergerda.
"Our quotation for servo motor 110SM-M0630NAL and its driver SDD20NK9D and 3 meters cable are 360USD"
But he acknowledges that FedEx shipping is more expensive compared to Aliexpress.
"Our shipping cost is 185USD from Fedex"

I think the best thing to do is buy more than one motor or drive as the shipping doesn't go up double for two.  Group buy?


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 22, 2022)

jcdammeyer said:


> Just got a reply from Bergerda.
> "Our quotation for servo motor 110SM-M0630NAL and its driver SDD20NK9D and 3 meters cable are 360USD"
> But he acknowledges that FedEx shipping is more expensive compared to Aliexpress.
> "Our shipping cost is 185USD from Fedex"
> ...



What does this have to do with a 4 way tool holder?


----------



## phaxtris (Sep 22, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> What does this have to do with a 4 way tool holder?



Look back, there was talk about a replacement motor


@jcdammeyer the Ali shipping was pretty up there as well, I didn't look hard, but it was quoted at like 200$


----------



## Millwright1009 (Sep 26, 2022)

Bought a small mill to drill my tool holder hold down holes lol. 

She might be small but she’s cute


----------



## jcdammeyer (Sep 26, 2022)

Millwright1009 said:


> Bought a small mill to drill my tool holder hold down holes lol.
> 
> She might be small but she’s cute


I see Princess Auto doesn't have that in their online catalog anymore.  Did you pick it up used or did your local store still have one?


----------



## Millwright1009 (Sep 27, 2022)

jcdammeyer said:


> I see Princess Auto doesn't have that in their online catalog anymore.  Did you pick it up used or did your local store still have one?


Picked it up used. But has very little use. It’s pretty much identical to the smallest king mill. Grizzly has the same as well. Chinese made like most of them I guess.


----------



## Millwright1009 (Sep 27, 2022)

I’m going to call this finished. I am going to make a nut with a handle. It’s kind of needed now. I figured the shoulder I put on the hold down bolt would be enough but not quite. Kind of hard to get at. But all in all went well. Few hours gone into it for sure but I needed it for feeling out this machine for sure.


----------



## Susquatch (Sep 27, 2022)

Millwright1009 said:


> Kind of hard to get at.



Altogether a nice project. Well done! 

You could use a taller nut. A taller nut would also make your future handle easier to do.


----------



## jcdammeyer (Sep 27, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> Altogether a nice project. Well done!
> 
> You could use a taller nut. A taller nut would also make your future handle easier to do.


Nicely done and I agree about the taller nut.


----------



## Millwright1009 (Sep 27, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> Altogether a nice project. Well done!
> 
> You could use a taller nut. A taller nut would also make your future handle easier to do.


Thought the shoulder I made into the block would be enough. But not quite lol


----------



## Susquatch (Sep 27, 2022)

Millwright1009 said:


> Thought the shoulder I made into the block would be enough. But not quite lol



Been there done that! Still, very well done.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Sep 28, 2022)

Looks good. You could use shorter hold down screws, not often they need to go to the bottom of the tool holder.


----------



## Susquatch (Sep 28, 2022)

6.5 Fan said:


> Looks good. You could use shorter hold down screws, not often they need to go to the bottom of the tool holder.



And also use Allen Head Set Screws to save the height of the bolt heads and take up less space.


----------



## Millwright1009 (Sep 28, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> And also use Allen Head Set Screws to save the height of the bolt heads and take up less space.


That’s all the place had besides regular bolts.


Susquatch said:


> And also use Allen Head Set Screws to save the height of the bolt heads and take up less space.


That was my plan but all they had was 1/2” in length and I wasn’t sure if that would be long enough. Either way I was planning on making a nut with a screw in handle anyways. I’ll just have to do it sooner then I thought is all.


----------



## CWret (Sep 28, 2022)

Nicely done @Millwright1009! It was a good read to follow through on your project  - many interesting comments & I learned quite a bit about parting and also about motors - all very interesting.

@jcdammeyer - I would appreciate a bit more info on your experience with the high FedEx shipping cost that you mentioned above. I have a conversation going on now with Alibaba for a Ditron D80 DRO. The 550 USA$ price includes $115 for FedEx shipping. In making an offer to buy - do you think it'd be better to negotiate a better price for the D80 or ask for a lower shipping cost? Thanks, CW


----------



## Susquatch (Sep 28, 2022)

Millwright1009 said:


> That was my plan but all they had was 1/2” in length and I wasn’t sure if that would be long enough.



Although I have a BXA piston and now also wedge style tool post, I'd bet the dimensions of the screws are all fairly close to the same. Mine are all about an inch long or so. Since they are set screws, the top of the screw can be tightened down below the top of the tool holder.


----------



## Millwright1009 (Sep 28, 2022)

1.25”, I could’ve went with 1” I guess. My thought was I could alway face them off if they were to long. Either way it’s all good.


----------



## phaxtris (Sep 28, 2022)

Looks wicked, I think it would look really good cold blued


----------



## Millwright1009 (Sep 28, 2022)

phaxtris said:


> Looks wicked, I think it would look really good cold blued


Hmm, you might be into something. Looks good on guns. I was going to leave it like that but it will eventually flash over for sure. 
Im going to look into that


----------



## jcdammeyer (Sep 28, 2022)

CWret said:


> @jcdammeyer - I would appreciate a bit more info on your experience with the high FedEx shipping cost that you mentioned above. I have a conversation going on now with Alibaba for a Ditron D80 DRO. The 550 USA$ price includes $115 for FedEx shipping. In making an offer to buy - do you think it'd be better to negotiate a better price for the D80 or ask for a lower shipping cost? Thanks, CW


I went onto the the FedEx.ca site to do a test. A 2kg package from Victoria BC to Shanghai China with dimensions 20cm X 20cm X 10 cm would cost me over $300 to ship.
Maybe the DRO is smaller and lighter but $115US is reasonable nowadays.

When my 3D printer came from Hong Kong via FedEx I weighed the box and measured it.   Then checked with FedEx for shipping to Hong Kong.
It was more than I paid for the printer.


----------



## Millwright1009 (Sep 28, 2022)

jcdammeyer said:


> I went onto the the FedEx.ca site to do a test. A 2kg package from Victoria BC to Shanghai China with dimensions 20cm X 20cm X 10 cm would cost me over $300 to ship.
> Maybe the DRO is smaller and lighter but $115US is reasonable nowadays.
> 
> When my 3D printer came from Hong Kong via FedEx I weighed the box and measured it.   Then checked with FedEx for shipping to Hong Kong.
> It was more than I paid for the


China doesn’t ship a sea container until it’s absolutely full. Then they wait for a deal on the ship to send it over. doesn’t matter if they have to wait an extra few weeks. That’s why it’s cheap.


----------



## CWret (Sep 28, 2022)

jcdammeyer said:


> I went onto the the FedEx.ca site to do a test. A 2kg package from Victoria BC to Shanghai China with dimensions 20cm X 20cm X 10 cm would cost me over $300 to ship.
> Maybe the DRO is smaller and lighter but $115US is reasonable nowadays.
> 
> When my 3D printer came from Hong Kong via FedEx I weighed the box and measured it.   Then checked with FedEx for shipping to Hong Kong.
> It was more than I paid for the printer.


Thanks for that input. Appreciated 
CW


----------



## jcdammeyer (Sep 28, 2022)

Millwright1009 said:


> China doesn’t ship a sea container until it’s absolutely full. Then they wait for a deal on the ship to send it over. doesn’t matter if they have to wait an extra few weeks. That’s why it’s cheap.


That may be true for the postal side of things but my 3D printer came from Hong Kong in two days.  My Bergerda AC servo motors and the stepper drivers all took only two days with the standard FedEx tracking numbers.


----------



## CWret (Sep 28, 2022)

Thanks John - I'm going to offer to buy at a bit lower than their last offer & leave it to them if they reduce shipping or DRO cost - let the games begin!!
Hope they are hungry for sales at the end or the 3rd quarter.
CW


----------



## Darren (Sep 28, 2022)

I just negotiated a 3 axis D80 w RPM, 2 slim mag scales, and 1 reg mag scale at 600 cdn shipped, from Ditron official. Its on its way. If it pans out, I'll be buying a few more.


----------



## CWret (Sep 28, 2022)

Wow !!!  my best offer now is 550 us$ for 3axis with rpm - which is $750 canadian 
You want to share your contact?


----------



## Darren (Sep 28, 2022)

I just sent you a PM


----------

